# What should me loft have???



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,
After doing some work a guys house who had near 70 pigeons I am now keen to build a loft and get a few for my self.
I am just wondering what the essential building design should have it. Ie should it get a lot of sun or dose that not matter, how many sides should be open, etc etc
Thanks A lot in advance
tom


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tgmartin said:


> Hi,
> After doing some work a guys house who had near 70 pigeons I am now keen to build a loft and get a few for my self.
> I am just wondering what the essential building design should have it. Ie should it get a lot of sun or dose that not matter, how many sides should be open, etc etc
> Thanks A lot in advance
> tom


I would build it big enough for the TOTAL amount of pigeons you want to keep. have aviaries so they can get some fresh air and sunshine, face the aviaries to the south, use 1/2 or 1/4 inch hardware cloth(wire), be sure you can close the loft up at night so no wind or drafts and critters can get in. have it off the ground to stay dry. if you are keeping homers you will want a landing board and trap door which a removable cage sits on the landing board to settle the young and teach to go in the trap door . you can have this off to the side or I just use the roof of my aviaries for the landing board, there is a good pic of this on Lovebirds website http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/page1.html

it is nice to have three sections if you plan to breed, one for flyers one for breeding and one for young birds. you can seperate the sexes also. I would have a wood floor. depends on what breed and what you want to do with the birds too, so keep that in mind, having it so no mice rats or snakes can get in is important, and the nest boxes need to be big enough for two nests and babies. also more perches than you have birds....


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

the ay i did it was too use a old garden shed ans bulid a avery on the side of it


----------

